
Ask HN: Is it a good idea to switch jobs now? - gherkinnn
Here&#x27;s the situation: I currently have a stable position in a stable company set in a stable country. Most things are going well, but there are some aspects that do make me absolutely miserable. I tried changing these, but it&#x27;s sisyphean. I was about to quit, but then Corona came along with a potentially severe recession in the wake.<p>What next? Insulate myself from the annoyances and remain fast? Or switch while things are roughly ok?<p>Crises can be an opportunity, so maybe jumping aboard the right ship at the right time could be one of the better decisions I can make.<p>Tips? People in a similar situation?
======
quaquaqua1
probably a bad idea to quit today. focus on making your interview skills top
notch and on making your finances rock solid.

then you will be in demand and safe from most all crises.

for now, when something annoying happens at your job, just smile and nod, and
then forget it :)

good luck!!

